# Crazy idea for trimming high tree limbs.



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm sorry can't afford to pay thousands to solve my tree problem even if the HOA would let me. I was thinking about a rope saw and a composite fishing bow! Shoot it up retrieve the arrow and line, hookup the rope saw and pull it up and do some chopping! Crazy? Might work? Might end up dead? :lol:


----------



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

igator99 said:


> I'm sorry can't afford to pay thousands to solve my tree problem even if the HOA would let me. I was thinking about a rope saw and a composite fishing bow! Shoot it up retrieve the arrow and line, hookup the rope saw and pull it up and do some chopping! Crazy? Might work? Might end up dead? :lol:


 It works fine, that's the way I've done it. Use a thin fishing line attached to the end of the polyrope. Shoot it up and over, then pull up the poly rope for the actual cutting. Just make sure you add some more poly rope to it, so you can cut limbs higher up. The only problem with real high limbs, is you will be directly under them when they finally fall! So pay attention, and jump QUICK!

Or, get another person, stand away from each side, and you each saw by alternating pulling ends. Then when the branch falls, you aren't underneath it.


----------

